# Offshore this weekend??



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone planning on heading offshore this weekend?? I'm planning on heading out Friday afernoon if the weather is good. As it stands going to head to Blind Faith and work south to Independence Hub.

Kim


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

Have not decided on FRI or SAT. Probably FRi to get one last shot at the highly endagered red snapper. I'll be headed out in the vacinity of the edge somewhere.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Going tomorrow...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

went today! lots of bait!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

We are getting things together now to head out friday afternoon. Planned route 252's, Beercan then ease over to the Ram. Radio will be on 68. Weather permitting.


----------

